

How To Add Radio Buttons With HTML or XHTML - codenique
http://www.codenique.com/html/forms/radio.php

======
jm4
No offense, but I think a submission explaining such a basic concept as HTML
radio buttons is inappropriate for the audience here.

~~~
Jem
This person has been spamming HN with article links for at least a week now.
Although they're quick to be deleted, I wish pg would ban the site (or user)
already.

~~~
codenique
How is it spamming when its a place to submit articles? Let the haters hate
because thats what they do.

~~~
rms
You're welcome to submit your own things, but it has been said that if you
mostly submit your own things and no one votes them up that you should try
submitting something different.

~~~
codenique
Well it seems that I submit mostly the tutorials from the given site but there
is know harm in spreading free knowledge plus I do submit articles from other
sites once in a while to other sites. Also if I don’t submit a tutorial how
would I know if it will get voted up? I really don’t trust the voting system
as I know that other users will use different user names to vote up their
article.

Plus letting another potential user know that there is a tutorial out there
that can help them far out ways the voting system. And if others are offended
of me submitting my tutorials then they should not click them as in most cases
it seems that the user that hates on the tutorials submitted have a similar
site or have a friend with a similar site that they support.

